# How about this Artic Cat



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

First of all, i am new to the forum and new to plowing. I have an old Suzuki 250 w/chains that i plow my own driveway with but do not plow commercially. I also own a small lawn care business and with the need for some extra cash thought would start plowing this winter. There is a local shop that has a used 2003 Arctic Cat 500 for $3K. What do you guys think of this to get me started?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skamaniac;796614 said:


> First of all, i am new to the forum and new to plowing. I have an old Suzuki 250 w/chains that i plow my own driveway with but do not plow commercially. I also own a small lawn care business and with the need for some extra cash thought would start plowing this winter. There is a local shop that has a used 2003 Arctic Cat 500 for $3K. What do you guys think of this to get me started?


how many miles are on the quad? and hwta kind of shape is it in?


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

It's in excellent condition. Has 2200 miles on it. What should i look at on the quad to check it out?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skamaniac;796969 said:


> It's in excellent condition. Has 2200 miles on it. What should i look at on the quad to check it out?


2200 miles is a lot of miles on that year quad. my 2000's have 1100 miles and 1600miles. but if it is in excellent shape. make sure the tires are good. make sure everything works on it. quickly check the frame for any weird bends that dont look like they belong there. and while its running check when you start it to see if it blows any smoke out of the exhaust and make sure while it is running it doesnt blow any smoke. because arctic cats with the suzuki engines do burn some oil but not much. and just check the engine oil level to make sure it isnt low or anything because a lot of ppl dont take too good of maintance on them.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha you gotta start riding them then my 03 has more than that


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

skamaniac;796969 said:


> It's in excellent condition. Has 2200 miles on it. What should i look at on the quad to check it out?





EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;796980 said:


> 2200 miles is a lot of miles on that year quad.


I have 3100 miles on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and it's in excelant condition. I go riding almost every weakend in the summer. I'm getting ready to get some new tires pritty soon. I know I could put 6000 miles on it and it would still be in excelant shape. It's all on who ownes it and how they take care of it IMO.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

take a floor jack with you and check the front end just like you would a car, look for play in the wheel barrinngs, tie rods, ball joints and control arms, i just bought an 05 honda 500 rubicon with 4100 km's on it and i'm putting all new parts in the front end just there just worn out and have piles of play


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have an 04 Arctic Cat 400 4x4 automatci with 400 miles on it you can have for $3500


----------

